# Inverter/charger problem



## 2gypseys (Oct 26, 2003)

We are having difficulty with our Heart Interface 1500 watt inverter. The 30 amp input circuit breaker on the inverter trips anytime we use the microwave , toaster or hair dryer,    whether we are plugged into 50 amp or 30 amp.  This is in a new Winnebago Journey DL motorhome.The dealer is having difficulty diagnosing the cause. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## hertig (Oct 27, 2003)

Inverter/charger problem

An 'Inverter' converts 12v DC (battery) to 115v AC.  As such, what your trailer is plugged into makes no differance in its operation (or should not).  

Where is this '30 amp input circuit breaker' which keeps tripping?  If it is a 1500 watt inverter, than it will require up to or even over 125 amps @ 12 volts (allowing for losses in the circuitry) to provide 1500 watts of 120 AC.      

Also, 1500 watts is probably the maximum it can put out.  If anything else is plugged in to the inverter, or the toaster or the hair dryer takes more than 1500 watts, then it should be shutting down.  And many microwaves take over 1000 watts to run and perhaps have a 'start up' requirement of even more; again a valid case where it should shut down.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

Inverter/charger problem

Toaster and hair dryers, and anything else with a heater coil, pull a significant amount of amperage. Their could very well be no problem at all with the system. Are you sure there is a 30 amp breaker on that 1500 watt unit?? Seems to me there should be two breakers, a 15 and 20, or two 20 amp breakers on that particular inverter. You could also contact Xantrax direct for further technical support.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

Inverter/charger problem

By the way, manufacturer recpomends staying around %80 of 1500 watts.


----------

